# shrimp and grits



## miamirick (Jun 17, 2010)

allright     i keep seeing shows and hearing about how good  shrimp and grits are  

so whos got a good recipe so we can try it out?


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 17, 2010)

I haven't tried it, but this one looks pretty awesome: http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/tyler-florence/ultimate-shrimp-and-grits-recipe/index.html


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 17, 2010)

I have one on my other PC that is well tested and one we use with the 4H kids we teach. I will post it later this evening


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Here's an idea.. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/83049/new-orleans-style-bbq-shrimp-on-the-drum

LOL Sorry Rick, I couldn't resist!


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 17, 2010)

Yes, you should ALWAYS listen to cowgirl!!  That one right there knows her stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Don't knock the "grits" part of the recipe that I linked to above, though.  It looks pretty authentic.  And I'm from Georgia so I know about some grits!


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 17, 2010)

Here is the recipe I promised - the shrimp are not smoked but that is can be easily rectified

This one has been made at least 50 times with great reviews

Shrimp and Grits

Cheese Grits first:

4 cups water

1 cup grits

1/2 teaspoon salt

4 tablespoons butter

1 cup grated sharp cheddar cheese

1/2 cup grated parmesan

pinch each white pepper, cayenne and nutmeg

Bring the water to a boil.  Slowly stir in the grits.  Reduce heat and continue cooking, stirring frequently for about 20 minutes for until the grits are thick and tender.  Stir in salt and butter.   Stir in cheeses and seasonings.  Adjust to taste. 

Makes 4 cups cooked grits.

Shrimps next:

1 pound fresh shrimp, peeled and deveined

8 slices thick cut bacon

oil

2 cups sliced mushrooms

1 cup sliced scallions

2 cloves garlic

4 teaspoons fresh lemon juice

hot sauce to taste

chopped fresh parsley

salt and pepper

Washand pat dry the shrimp.  Dice the bacon and cook in a little oil until just crisp.  Drain bacon and reserve.  In remaining oil, add garlic, mushrooms and scallions until just tender.  Add shrimp, lemon juice, salt and pepper and hot sauce to taste.

Serve immediately on top of grits and sprinkle with parsley.

Hope you enjoy


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 18, 2010)

lol Bret...thanks! lol  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Love the looks of that recipe Scarbelly!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 18, 2010)

Those pics from Scarbelly & Jeanie look great, but I think if I went into a PA grocery store, and asked for Grits, I'd have to wearing a mask. That would be like you guys trying to buy real scrapple or shoofly pie.

Bear


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 18, 2010)

lol Good point Bear! lol

I do love scrapple though...


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 18, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Those pics from Scarbelly & Jeanie look great, but I think if I went into a PA grocery store, and asked for Grits, I'd have to wearing a mask. That would be like you guys trying to buy real scrapple or shoofly pie.
> 
> Bear


Hey Bear

I did a quick search on Google and here are some comments from Chowhound from folks looking for Grits and here is what I found for you

_I don't know how picky you are, but we just buy our grits at the superfresh.
Pretty basic, dirt cheap, tasty. But i don't know from grits, it's possible purists/southerners would be horrified. They're not instant, though, that much I can say for sure.

I would try Whole Foods. They have lots of different grains_

_Just got back from Reading Terminal. Kauffman's carries grits (and a million other types of grains). _

Good luck

Gary


----------

